# double your crop??



## grass hopper (May 29, 2012)

a good friend of mine was sent to the best veg farmer around in vermont for tomato and pepper plants.when checking out the farmer insisted that he should  put (2) tablespoons of EPSOM SALT in the bottom of each hole the plants would be transplanted to.he promised he would double the harvest he was used to seeing.???
   does anyone have any experience with epsom salt ??   would it help with weed???       the farmer said he tells everyone about this.the next year they say its the most veg. they ever had...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 29, 2012)

Yep just about all of us iuse some type of Cal/Mag in our grows. The Mj plant is a strong user of both and a cal/mag def is one of the first problems to show.


----------



## FUM (May 29, 2012)

I worked for a Japanese farmer (back in the 70's) on a tomatoes plantation on the big island of Hawaii. Ya,he used salt(s) on his crops and the were great crops. I'd go with it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2012)

Like Ozzy said, most of us use some kind of Calcium/Magnesium supplement.  You will not see double the yield doing this, however.  Unfortunately there is no "magic formula" that is going to be able to double the yield of a plant that is well taken care of.  

Although tomatoes and peppers may be somewhat similar to grow, they are not mj and do not have the needs that mj does.


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

* Unfortunately there is no "magic formula" that is going to be able to double the yield of a plant that is well taken care of.* 

:goodposting:


----------



## Roddy (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, as long as you give the gals what they want, they'll give you what you want!! :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2012)

Ive Doubled my yields....not by adding epson..but bettering my skills


----------



## Roddy (May 30, 2012)

:aok: I'm working on it, my friend!


----------



## Hick (May 30, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Ive Doubled my yields....not by adding epson..



by planting twice as many seeds...:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2012)

:yeahthat:  

:spit:


----------



## Roddy (May 30, 2012)

:rofl:  He got ya there!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 30, 2012)

I've not ever used a calcium or magnesium supplement.  Maybe my high concentration of worm castings offsets the demand?

What type of supplement is everyone using?  Any favorite brands for an organic grow?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 30, 2012)

I be usin epsom salts to bath when I get case of scabbies out the bush, made me own rememdy cure crabs and scabies as well as other parisites gettin under skin. Never use it fur growin but mighty interested in what I be hearin. My plants be gettin heavey to there own to fallin over time and gain gettin to heavy before the harvest. Ifin I add stuff makin even bigger and heaver dont think my plants would make it. Interestin info though thanks yur fireside friend!

BWD


----------



## Roddy (May 30, 2012)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> I've not ever used a calcium or magnesium supplement.  Maybe my high concentration of worm castings offsets the demand?
> 
> What type of supplement is everyone using?  Any favorite brands for an organic grow?



Molasses and cal/mag (whatever brand suits you, I guess) is what I use, they love the molasses. Hydro shop guy gave me bud candy to try, but who knows.


----------



## pcduck (May 31, 2012)

> What type of supplement is everyone using? Any favorite brands for an organic grow?



I use epsom salts when mixing or amending my soil.

I water with backstrap molasses. 

If additional mg is needed I use _Botanicare Cal-Mag Plus_ or _General Organics Ca Mg+_

My last grow I forgot the epsom salt and just gave a heavy feedings of GO CaMG to counter the missing epsom salt. Worked ok but still wished I would have not forgotten the epsom salt.


----------



## FUM (May 31, 2012)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> I've not ever used a calcium or magnesium supplement. Maybe my high concentration of worm castings offsets the demand?
> 
> What type of supplement is everyone using? Any favorite brands for an organic grow?


 

Do NOT use high concentrations of worm castings in soil. It's to heavy/thick for the roots to grow into. I advise you to use worm (castings) tea along with molasses. Don;t forget about KELP. Just read up on this site and you'll find all that you need for good growing. Green blessings.


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks for great detail Dan K. Lib.... i have not yet used a P. H. meter but now want one ASAP.are they easy to use and where can i get one ????
   ive used cal-mag and LOVE it. i think will try EPSOM SALT bottom of hole next time


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 2, 2012)

i meant P.H. meter for soil. I own meter for H2O (starting babies).


----------



## jesuse (Jun 4, 2012)

try 2 tea spoons of aster suger every 1galon water in your last 4 weeks of flower to add up to 20/ weight to your crop:ignore:  dont worry bout bugs!
iv herd they like sweet things if it makes ye feel bit better leave choc barr next to plant pot then!:hubba: {{{{{{{{j}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jun 15, 2012)

watering double what you normaly do outside will make a noticeable difference. ive gained serious weight outdoors watering with 10+ gals each time, daily when it gets really hot and dry out. brought me from1 - 2lb plants to 3 1/2 - 5lb plants


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice :aok: Killuminati...


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------

